# 30 Minutes of 90's Cartoon Intros



## Mastodon (May 7, 2008)

30 Minutes Of 90's Cartoon Openings » Latest-videos » IDKWTF.com

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 7, 2008)

No BattleTech Cartoon? : (


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 7, 2008)

lol goof troop


futurama??? wtf...there was some lame shit in there, lol, could have been cool stuff like exosquad and beast wars


----------



## Mastodon (May 7, 2008)

Yeah now that I watched the entire thing, I could ask for more.

Beast Wars, Captain Planet, Daria, Beavis and Butthead.

There were quite a few I completely forgot that I used to watch though.


----------



## sakeido (May 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> No BattleTech Cartoon? : (



Man I thought I was the only person who watched that cartoon. It was badass.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 10, 2008)

I remember Beast Wars. Watched the whole series from start to finish and owned some 57 odd related toys. Good times.


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 10, 2008)

MIGHTY MAX! I've been trying to remember the name of that cartoon for forever..not that I remember anything about it.


----------



## Edroz (May 11, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> What more could you ask for?





30 minutes of *'80s* cartoon intros


----------



## Jason (May 11, 2008)

Edroz said:


> 30 minutes of *'80s* cartoon intros



Shut it grampa or ill lock ya up with pops


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> MIGHTY MAX! I've been trying to remember the name of that cartoon for forever..not that I remember anything about it.


lol I remember the one where he had an "out of body" experience  my mom was like turn it off!!! lol


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 11, 2008)

I used to have some Mighty Max toys...












was one of them


----------

